
Critical Flaw Found In Security Pros' Favorite: Backtrack Linux - Garbage
https://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/critical-flaw-found-security-pros-favorite-backtrack-linux-041112
======
PhearTheCeal
BT5 isn't the only distro that ships with Wicd. Plus a lot of people install
wicd as an alternative to NetworkManager anyway. I guess the "BackTrack 0day
OMG!" title is more gripping though.

